# Do you ultrasound for pregnancy checks?



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 24, 2007)

I am taking one of my girls up to have a date with a 32" brown jack next week. I'm gonna want a third donkey...and why not the fun of breeding for one! We've never had a mini anything born here...it would be fun not to have something born that isn't 140 lbs!

To save on "jenny care," I've decided to take her up, keep her up there until she comes out of heat, and bring her home. It's not too far away should I decide to take her back up again...but I think if she didn't take, I would wait until next spring.

When we bred mares (not minis) we always had the vet come ultrasound them after several weeks to see if they were settled. Now I suppose many of you have your own jacks, and can just see if they come back into heat again after being bred.... but I'm wondering if there are "pregnancy tests" out there...LOL...or if ultrasound is the only sure way to find out if she's in foal. I am not sure about having a foal born too late in the year.... but boy is it going to be a long wait if we wait and have her bred in the spring!!

Thanks for any opinions... I'm not new to horse breeding and foaling....but donkeys will be a new experience for me!

Angie


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 24, 2007)

Well...if it doesn't take you'll for sure know by next Spring that it hasn't and try to breed again then.

If you must know if the baby settled or if she is indeed prego I think a blood test would be less expensive?

I can't remember if Nikki had a blood test done on Tunia?? but I think that was the route she was going to take to find out for sure. She'll know more about the blood testing.

I personally would wait till next Spring to breed.

Reasons being....my Donks foal closer to 13 months ...which would put delivery date close to October[SIZE=14pt] if[/SIZE] she were to take in the next few weeks. That is when our wetter/colder season begins here in the Northwest. I don't know how your seasons are...but a baby being born here at that time would spend alot of time in the barn due to Mom not wanting to go out and get wet.....plus you really don't want the babies to get too wet.

When Zepp was born early February this year....he was born with the thickest Wooliest coat....lol...he was born prepared being born in the Winter.

I didn't plan his birth then ..... it was nature as I had my "Stud Muffin" in with my girls 24/7

Ideally... I would want a "May" baby here in the Northwest. It can be wet...but at least it is warm. I have had one babe born in May (Memorial Day) and it was perfect timing




:

Another thought is your Jenny going through her last monthof pregnancy in the heat of the Summer?? Again I really don't know what your Summers are all about?

Just things for you to think about


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 24, 2007)

I have never had a ultrasound done on any of my jennys, but I did have a blood test done, about 3 years ago, it came back that she was open, only to find out it was wrong...she definitely was bred, with a hinny. I have my own jack for breeding, but I try to breed for May-July foals. I would wait till next spring for breeding. Wisconsin's weather is just too unpredictable for October foals.I live in northern Wisc. :no: . Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I was not aware that there was a blood test offered, I will look into that.

It is for the reason of timing that I said if she did not take, don't plan to try again until spring. Our early spring are usually much more unpredictable than much of the winter, and I have truly done my homework regarding breeding her now. I spoke with my vet about it only after talking with the owner of the jack, who has had foals as late as December! I have also checked with a few other breeders in the southern portion of our state, as far as their input on this.... I have looked into it. As far as hot summer, our woods behind the house stays much cooler than it does outside...and can also choose to come and go as they desire into our barn, which has good airflow, even more when I run the big barn fan. They're pretty lucky here.

But I have done my homework, only because at first, I, too, wasn't sure about breeding this late. Thank you for the info on blood tests, I will look into that...as that I have not discussed with my vet yet. I go in next week, and can ask about it then.

Angie


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I had Petunia tested (blood) my vet said the blood test is very accurate...but who knows, maybe there are different tests. Anyway Tunias was + and she did have a baby. It was $25.00 for the test that included him stopping by to pull blood. Good luck with your jenny, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

